
Razer leaks 100k+ gamers’ personal info - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/09/100000-razer-users-data-leaked-due-to-misconfigured-elasticsearch/
======
Aerroon
Why is it always a misconfigured ElasticSearch cluster?

